# hissing cockroaches as food?



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

I've always wanted some madagascan hissing cockroaches and was wondering if i got some are they any use for feeding? I know they grow big and will inevitably breed if i have a few so thought i could use the nymphs for my leos and spider?


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

Theyre probably not the best feeder roach. obviously because of the initial cost of buying enough to start a colony, theyre climbers and slow breeders apparently. Apart from that there wouldnt be any problem with feeding any nymphs to your reps, but if its a feeder roach colony youre looking for, theres much better species you could pick


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm not looking to start a breeding colony always liked the thought of having some as pets (since i was a kid) and just wondered if it was ok to use any nymphs as food only got 3 leos and the one spider (3 more soon though). I've seen the others that are good for setting up colonies but i'm not really into them as pets but really like the hissers.


----------



## lottus321 (Oct 16, 2007)

They will make as good food as the other roaches as far as nutrition goes, however the other roaches do not have the defensive hissing that these do, this might effect your leos from eating them.

Also the hissers take 9 months to get to a breeding age so colonys are very slow to get going and young are not produced in large numbers due to this so you wouldnt have a constant supply.

If you are just planning on kepping a few throwing the young to your animals for an occassional treat cant see you havng any problems.


----------



## blatta (May 21, 2008)

Adult hissing roaches are far too thick shelled to be used as a feeder, and are often very fatty.

The nymphs are fine as feeders. Theyre slow to breed, but if you want to keep a few adults as pets, and feed off any excess, that doesnt really matter.

In all of my hissers theres a parasite or somesort inside them. Theyre about 1mm long, white, "blob" shaped, which form hard white cysts or encapsulated larvae (i really dont know the correct terminology). As to whether there harmful or not, im not sure. Mine came from 2 different sources, but used them as livefood, and neither seemed to have problems with it.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

blatta said:


> Adult hissing roaches are far too thick shelled to be used as a feeder, and are often very fatty.
> 
> The nymphs are fine as feeders. Theyre slow to breed, but if you want to keep a few adults as pets, and feed off any excess, that doesnt really matter.
> 
> In all of my hissers theres a parasite or somesort inside them. Theyre about 1mm long, white, "blob" shaped, which form hard white cysts or encapsulated larvae (i really dont know the correct terminology). As to whether there harmful or not, im not sure. Mine came from 2 different sources, but used them as livefood, and neither seemed to have problems with it.


what do you mean about the parasites how do you see them if there inside or do they come out the bk end of the roachies look abit like a machine gun bullet thing al joined together


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

Hissers seem to be less well bred at the moment, Why not breed some to sell and finance you feeder insects? At the BTS this year i only saw 8 tubs and they were £15 each for about 15.


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks people! Great idea pecks thanks :2thumb:


----------



## blatta (May 21, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> what do you mean about the parasites how do you see them if there inside or do they come out the bk end of the roachies look abit like a machine gun bullet thing al joined together


I noticed white hard oval shaped things in their stools. 
I also dissected a couple to see where they were from. I didnt find out what they were, but they live in large numbers in the gut and form hard shells and get passed out. Whether they are harmful to the roach or anything eating them, I dont know, but i dont think they are a problem. If anyone who knows quite a bit about helminths in insects could send me a message to discuss this, Id really appreciate it.

And yes, I am really observant with my roaches!


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

I feed them to my Bosc from time to time and he loves them.

A few places that I have been to sell them as pets for something like £3.00 but will do them as food for 20p. I can't say who has done it for me as he may get rather annoyed with me.


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Yep, still available at 20p but I think it's as he has so many.


----------

